

Multiple database sync with no back end? - zackmorris

Hi All, I inherited a project for iOS that needs to use iCloud and is currently using SQLite.  It's easy enough to copy the database file from each device to iCloud or pull from iCloud back to each device.<p>But my question is, does anyone have a good strategy for merging additions, removals and updates besides asking the user what to do on each row?<p>I was thinking that it would be possible to make a new kind of database or extension to SQLite that would track the changes (perhaps by date or transaction ID) and then have a universal strategy to merge those changes back together, and only ask the user when absolutely necessary, perhaps through standardized callbacks that could bring up an alert.<p>Does anyone know of an approach like this, or is there an open source project trying to solve this problem?  Basically a database with no back end, but a way to sync through a central read/write file.  Stack Overflow hasn't been much of a help on this.<p>Thanks!
======
zackmorris
Here are some more links about what I was talking about. Unfortunately Apple
always offers solutions that only work on iOS so are not general, for example
using Core Data with SQLite as the backing store:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7003336/how-enable-
icloud...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7003336/how-enable-icloud-
support-for-sqlite)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9324746/storing-sqlite-
da...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9324746/storing-sqlite-database-in-
icloud)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10465612/how-can-i-use-
ic...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10465612/how-can-i-use-icloud-sync-
if-im-not-using-core-data?rq=1)

It seems to me that maybe there would be a way to merge databases if they used
the continuous file append method that couchdb uses and then maybe read/write
diffs to a central shared directory emulated through iCloud.

